# Precipitate delivery



## tlemack (Dec 15, 2008)

Our doctor did the prenatal care, but patient had precipitate labor and delivered at home.  She was later brought to the hospital.  Can will still bill the global OB package 59400?


----------



## imjsanderson (Dec 16, 2008)

I would bill antepartum care either 59425 or 59426 depending on how many visits she had, then 59430 for post partum care only.


----------



## SimoneTessitore (Dec 18, 2008)

I would still bill global care with a modifier -52 for reduced services.  I'd also attach notes to the claim.


----------

